# New Betta Spawn



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

I wasn' going to post this but I thought it would be good for me. So I let my tanks get away from me after a personal loss for the last 1.5 years and just recently got them cleaned up. Going to get back into some betta breeding. Pair is nothing special...its what I had available atm. 

First pic is the male at about 4 months old... now about 6 months never has been bred before. Second pic is the female is at least 6 months old never has been bred. I have been conditioning both in a divided 10 gallon tank. Food has been strictly black worms and grindal worms. Sorry for poor pictures in tank...hard to get good picts. 

Female is in mason jar... currently adding water to jar over next few days while male builds nest. Female should be able to jump out when ready to go. Breeding tank is a 10 gallon half full at a temp of 82 degrees. java moss and naja grass are in the tank as well.

Will keep log updated over the next couple of days.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Your male is GORGEOUS! Is he a royal blue?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjposko (Jan 3, 2013)

Today I was home and I was able to capture the pair spawning. I was a little concerned with the amount of eggs on bottom and male not picking them up but after they where done spawning he started picking them up and depositing in the bubble nest....now I just have to wait and see.


----------

